
How to beat the CAP theorem - sytelus
http://nathanmarz.com/blog/how-to-beat-the-cap-theorem.html
======
ctdean
Article from 2011.

Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3108087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3108087)

